# Twins



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Well boys, what do you think about the Twins? Series tied up 1-1 and they're playing today at the dome. On the mound it's Reed vs. Zito...ouch! After the lickin' they took on Wednesday I think the last thing those twins want to face is another lefty...especially Zito! Hopefully they can pull it off and bring back a little of that '87 and '91 dome magic. You can bet there will be some homer hankies flying!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Go Twins...Go Angels...That would mean the Twins would get the home advantage.Of course it would be great to beat up on the Yankees!!!


----------



## SiouxperDave (Sep 3, 2002)

Great games by both teams today. I'd love to see the Twins in the World Series but I'd also like to see Erstad make it. At least the Yankees are done for the year.


----------



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

"At least the Yankee's are done for the year"--I completely agree with that statement


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Did I pick that right or what...Vikings?????? Go get'em Twins.Wish I could go to the Dome!


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

You have got to love it!!! That game 5 was constant stress. It is hard to believe they have gotten to where they are. Should be a great series with the Angels and hopefully the World Series!!!!


----------



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

My neighbor across the street bought tickets for the playoffs. He is up there where they drew back the white curtain in right field. He can't even see the outer parts of right and center field. He has to work (public meetings) on Tuesday and Wednesday. So, his wife and son are going to the game.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Could Mays have pitched any better??? It was a good 'ol @$$kicking metrodome style!

If they would've lost due to Guzman's pathetic error, it would've been a tough morning.


----------



## SiouxperDave (Sep 3, 2002)

I scored tickets to tonight's game and I think I'll be sitting next to Perry's friends. I'm also in a section that doesn't have full site lines to the right field corner. Oh well, it's still gonna be fun.


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

Well the Twins did better than anyone could have imagined this spring. Even folks up in Canada where rooting for them.

The Angels sure have good pitching - I too am happy :lol: that anyone but the Yankees & Atlanta - are good for baseball. A all California WS will be good to watch.

How many Twins have long term contracts ??? Where are all the Long Ball sluggers - world series teams usually have had in the past ???


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

It was tough watching the last few games. They started so close and then ended up getting blown out. Oh well, the Twins did better than expected. I think just about everyone is locked in for next season too so hopefully they can make another run, especially now that they all have some playoff experience under their belts.

I agree, anyone but the Yankee's!!! I got my money on Anaheim, if they do win it will just make the twinkies look better. Next year Guys, Next Year! :lol:


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

It turned out to be a pretty good series (despite the fact the Twins weren't in it :eyeroll: ). It was pretty cool seeing Anaheim win, just makes the Twins look better...plus you have Erstad too. Where's he from again? Oh yeah, isn't it Jamestown...I almost forgot about the 2 (not 1, but 2) giant billboards on 94.


----------

